# First baby!



## nsanywhere (Apr 26, 2010)

My first baby lamb was born this morning!!! A darling little ram. He's healthy, up and about, eating, and just the cutest ever!

There were none of the signs that the books all said - my ewe ate and ran around all day yesterday, no pink lady bits, and her udder bagged up a tiny bit, but not as much as my other ewe who still hasn't delivered. Regardless, he's here, and I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jul 19, 2010)

What kind is he? The mom looks like a shetland...


----------



## warthog (Jul 19, 2010)

what a darling, congratulations


----------

